# 许你浮生若梦



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently watching a 电视剧 on Youtube called 许你浮生若梦. Does anyone know what the title of the show means? I'm not 100% sure.
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

I am having a hard time, too. Maybe it has something to do with the plot.


----------



## philchinamusical

This is my guess: Promise You A Dream-like Casual Life


----------



## lightyearsway

It means "Promise you a dreamlike life"
许：to promise
浮生：illusory life
若梦: like dream


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

浮生　　拼音：fú shēng
语本《庄子·刻意》：“其生若浮，其死若休。（similar to floating when alive, similar to rest when dead） ”以人生在世，虚浮不定，因称人生为“浮生”。

若梦→人生如梦


----------



## SimonTsai

I do understand what 浮生若夢 means; what I have a problem with is the grammar: 浮生若夢 is a sentence, not a noun phrase.

[] noun phrase ==> 許你一個美好的將來。
[] sentence ====> 許你浮生若夢。

Plus, I can hardly get what '_to promise you an illusory life_' means.


----------



## philchinamusical

SimonTsai said:


> I do understand what 浮生若夢 means


实际上是“像梦一般的浮生”


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

1，"许你"后面可不可以加动词？Is it possible to add a verb after 许你？

许你成功，许你事业有成。
These two are a little bit weird but acceptable?

2, It is unclear that what the meaning of 许 is.
许诺 or 允许？ Maybe both.


----------



## lightyearsway

SimonTsai said:


> I do understand what 浮生若夢 means; what I have a problem with is the grammar: 浮生若夢 is a sentence, not a noun phrase.
> 
> [] noun phrase ==> 許你一個美好的將來。
> [] sentence ====> 許你浮生若夢。


Maybe you should stop mixing English grammar with Chinese. 许你浮生若梦 make perfect sense in Chinese grammar.
PS: 浮生若梦 is a Chinese idiom.



SimonTsai said:


> Plus, I can hardly get what '_to promise you an illusory life_' means.


"浮生若梦"根据上下文可以理解为“梦幻般的人生”，或“虚幻的人生”


----------



## SimonTsai

Perhaps I am a little pedantic. I just feel reluctant to buy it.

Here is my understanding: 浮生 (subject) + 若 (verb) + 夢 (complement).


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 许你成功。


'_I wish you all the success and happiness in life._'


> 许你事业有成。


I would use 祝 or 願 instead.


----------



## lightyearsway

SimonTsai said:


> Perhaps I am a little pedantic. I just feel reluctant to buy it.
> 
> Here is my understanding: 浮生 (subject) + 若 (verb) + 夢 (complement).
> 
> '_I wish you all the success and happiness in life._'
> I would use 祝 or 願 instead.


1. 若 is a prep.
2. 许 doesn't mean 祝 or 愿


----------



## SimonTsai

@lightyearsway, of course it could be a preposition, as in '美若天仙'.

But there it is more of a verb, methinks. Do you agree?


> 韓國瑜：「他越來越像國民黨，我反而像民進黨：敢衝、敢講、敢面對問題。」


(Please don't misunderstand me: I do not have a liking for that person.)


lightyearsway said:


> 许 doesn't mean 祝 or 愿


I agree that 許 carries the implication of a promise.

許願 originally means promising someone, typically spirits, gods, or goddesses, rewards if your wish is fulfilled. But I suspect that it is now usually meant to simply mean making wishes.


----------



## lightyearsway

SimonTsai said:


> 韓國瑜：「他越來越像國民黨，我反而像民進黨：敢衝、敢講、敢面對問題。」



I think you are right



SimonTsai said:


> 許願





SimonTsai said:


> originally means promising someone, typically spirits, gods, or goddesses, rewards if your wish is fulfilled. But I suspect that it is now usually meant to simply mean making wishes.



I've never seen anyone who uses 许 to express making wishes. If there's a need to use one character to express that, 愿 and 祝 are better choices.


----------



## Skatinginbc

If 許你浮生若夢 is meant to express a wish, it would sound as ridiculous as 祝你虛名如煙，賤命如幻.


----------



## philchinamusical

I went to googled it and found the details of the TV show:
许你浮生若梦 (豆瓣)

So 许 and 浮生 are acutally names of two characters.


----------



## Skatinginbc

許你醉(vt)生夢(vt)死.  醉 is usually intransitive, but it serves as a transitive verb here.  Likewise, 浮 is usually intransitive, but I think it may serve as a transitive verb in the innovative expression 許你浮(vt)生若夢.  允許你(自己)像做夢般地讓人生漂浮起來. 

我認為「許」在這裡是允許，不是承諾.  承諾你一個浮生就好像承諾你一個賤命，好奇怪.


----------



## SimonTsai

醉 (adverb) 生 (verb) 夢 (adverb) 死 (verb) ==> 在爛醉中 (adverb) 活著 (verb)，在睡夢中 (adverb) 死去 (verb)。


----------



## Skatinginbc

You are right, Simon.  That wasn't a good example.


yuechu said:


> Does anyone know what the title of the show means?


According to Wikipedia, it is intended to mean "Granting You a Dreamlike Life". 許 = grant, give 給予.
雙關: 「許」配給你美女羅浮生, 像做夢一樣.


----------



## SimonTsai

I am so opinionated that I still don't buy it. 浮生 is always a noun phrase, where 浮 is an adjective:

浮生 = 如漂浮於水面的 [葉的] 一生​@yuechu, I am sorry, for not being very helpful. Maybe it works for other members, but I would always mark it as nonsensical.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> 浮生 is always a noun phrase


Would you accept an innovative sentence like "萍, 浮生於水, 窒死於泥"？


----------



## SimonTsai

I would happily accept it.

However, since 浮生若夢 is a set phrase, the interpretation below doesn't work.


Skatinginbc said:


> 允許你 (自己) 像做夢般地讓人生漂浮起來.


I didn't notice this when composing my previous post. It could make sense.


Skatinginbc said:


> 「許」配給「你」美女羅「浮生」, 「像」做「夢」一樣.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, everyone, for your help!


----------

